# CORRATEC - X-VERT S 0.1(2007) Fox Gabel, XTR Schaltwerk, Magura Julie



## -Paddy- (24. Dezember 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280607855741&_rdc=1


----------



## -Paddy- (29. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt nur noch 649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

